# Storm Carson in CT



## Reddiesel1 (Feb 3, 2006)

Pics From Litchfield County 
Storm Pic and Plow in "Slide Show"


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

what rd. were you on? looks like a rd. in new hartford that i was on lol


----------



## Reddiesel1 (Feb 3, 2006)

go plow said:


> what rd. were you on? looks like a rd. in new hartford that i was on lol


Middlebury


----------

